# Cleaning rust out of a gas tank



## bobberboy (Feb 15, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVZvjdQT3ks


----------



## lovedr79 (Feb 16, 2016)

interesting. i have always used this:
https://www.kreem.com/fueltankliner.html
works great.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 16, 2016)

Use the windmill it's environmentally friendly.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 17, 2016)

I've always wanted to try electrolysis, but I haven't had anything worth setting it up for since learning about the method. 

[youtube]cTKHZSKuJtQ[/youtube]


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 17, 2016)

JMichael said:


> I've always wanted to try electrolysis, but I haven't had anything worth setting it up for since learning about the method.
> 
> [youtube]cTKHZSKuJtQ[/youtube]


I built a tank last year but it turned cold before I could use it.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 17, 2016)

Just FYI...

I looked up the cost of the Kreem "package". It was $36.00 to $45.00 if I had the right combo package???????

I paid $65.00 for a new 6 gallon plastic tank last week. A 12 gallon was $100.00. I then had to add a FPV (Fuel Pressure Valve) for another $20.00. and a Johnson fitting for about $6.00.

The reason I bought a new tank was that my mechanic warned me that metal tanks are constantly having rust problems with Ethanol gas. I can't buy anything but ethanol gas around here. 

Back in TN, I can get ethanol free gas in a number of stations. 

richg99


----------



## Fishfreek (Feb 17, 2016)

Rich, not sure how close you are to Alvin Texas but buyrealgas.com shows an ethanol free place there.


----------



## JMichael (Feb 17, 2016)

You can also check on https://pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=TX They show 2 different gulf stations in Houston that supposedly sell pure gas. This site is updated by anyone so accuracy may not be 100%.

BTW The "liner kits" really come in to their own when you have a tank that can't be readily replaced. For instance, there's pretty much zero % chance that I could find a new tank for my antique motorcycle. So once rust becomes an issue with the tank, there's not many financially feasible options other than repairing the one I have some how. So then it becomes a mater of which way do I go, Kreem, POR-15, etc, etc. I went with POR-15, which I think I paid $45 for the kit at the time. Even a used tank for my motorcycle on ebay will typically run around 200, and that's going to be needing a liner and a paint job once I get it.


----------



## richg99 (Feb 17, 2016)

Kind of wondering if gas tank manufacturers EVER thought we'd have water in our tanks. Thanks, Corn Lobby and the EPA.


----------

